# Ossabaw Island Piglets



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

We are Coastal South Carolina.

These are not the best pictures - it was impossible to snap a shot without someone moving and being blurry, but I took what I could get - it's been a few weeks of too much rain or too late for daylight to get pictures

The piglets are 8 and 9 weeks old here. The boar is the the curly haired black pig, the piglets love following him around. He is 10 months old now. Yeah - we were not expecting him to do the job so quickly but here they are so...

The two sows are 1 yr old and these are their first litters. They made their own nests and gave birth with no issues. They have not lost any babies - black pig had 6 and white pig had 9. The black piglets (6) are one week older than the more white ones (9).


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

so if you are selling them, how much?....and where are you located...well I can see SC but coastal? or mid state?.....


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

gwithrow said:


> so if you are selling them, how much?


Sorry, I forgot to add that - they are 100 each.

We are in Coastal South Carolina. South of Charleston, North of Georgia


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

Those are good looking pigs! Wish we were closer.


----------

